# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Менеджер домена CO.CC опубликовал обращение к Google

## CyberWriter

Некоторое время назад Google приняла решение полностью исключить из выдачи своей поисковой системы все узлы, расположенные в домене второго уровня CO.CC. Аналитикам компании показалось, что в этой зоне размещены сплошь вредоносные и фишинговые ресурсы. И вот последовала реакция "обвиняемых": сегодня на форуме Google для веб-мастеров появилось сообщение от имени главного управляющего этим доменом Джеймса Кима.


Обычно генеральные менеджеры не пишут форумных сообщений, однако г-н Ким, по его словам, так и не смог добиться никакого официального ответа от руководства Google и в силу этого был вынужден опубликовать свое обращение, придав ему тем самым вид открытого письма. Впрочем, следует помнить, что теоретически выдать себя за координатора домена мог кто угодно: пока что нет данных, которые позволили бы однозначно установить связь между г-ном Кимом и учетной записью "JamesKim" на форумах Google.

В сообщении заявляется, что решение о деиндексировании домена CO.CC непропорционально: в нем зарегистрировано более 10 млн. имен, среди которых "доля вредоносных не превышает 0,01%". Кроме того, по мнению автора сообщения, перед исключением из выдачи такого количества информационных ресурсов (по приведенной оценке, в CO.CC расположено более 200 млн. уникальных страниц) Google могла бы потрудиться хотя бы направить в координационный центр домена соответствующее уведомление.

В целом нельзя сказать, что "JamesKim" совершенно неправ: Trend Micro, например, обнаруживает в проблемном домене всего 35 тыс. вредоносных и нежелательных URL. Конечно, это не 0,01%, но и оснований для обвинения в тотальной вредоносности не дает. Кроме того, автор отметил, что руководство домена активно сотрудничает с поставщиками защитных решений - с Symantec и той же Trend Micro, - взаимодействует с организацией Spamhaus и даже с ФБР США (по направлению ресурсов порнографического характера).

Реакция адресатов письма пока неизвестна. У пользователей форума Google "JamesKim" понимания также не нашел: основная масса комментаторов оказалась явно настроена против него. Условным союзником координаторов CO.CC можно считать разве что Trend Micro, которая ранее заявила в корпоративном блоге о бесполезности принятого поисковым гигантом решения.

Softpedia

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## xugack

Наверное домен гуглу чем то не угодил, вот они его и покарали. Домен конечно не очень, но полного исключения он все таки не заслуживает.

----------


## olejah

Не угодил вот чем - http://www.securitylab.ru/news/406214.php

----------

